# Baby Class leaking water all over



## szekiat (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm new to this forum but have been silently lurking for a while. I've had a gaggia baby which has served me well for over a year before recently developing some kind of water leak. To the best of my knowledge, it appears to be cold water and not related to whether it is on or off. I emptied the entire system and dried it out for a few days and this morning filled the tank with water. By mid afternoon, i had a counter full of water without having actually switched anything on. There's no visible crack or leak on the storage tank and i wonder if anyone can advice on where i might be leaking from or indeed anyone who can fix this for me? I'm decent with a screwdriver and spanner but not much more.

All help welcome!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

if leaking from the tank area it suggests the tank seal (seated under the tank beneath the plastic cover, the cover prizes off with small flat head driver. i sell on ebay if needed

mark


----------



## szekiat (Mar 28, 2013)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> if leaking from the tank area it suggests the tank seal (seated under the tank beneath the plastic cover, the cover prizes off with small flat head driver. i sell on ebay if needed
> 
> mark


can you elaborate how i pry it off? I have tried to lift it without much success and wonder if there is a particular screwdriver/tool that i need. I suspect you might be right about it being the seal as it seems to leak all around the tank. Also, how can i get a new seal off you? Not sure what to look for on ebay


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

asmall flat head driver needed. the plastic cover is in place with 2 clips, simply push the driver down the side of the circular cover and lever up


----------



## szekiat (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi can you send me a link to your ebay site which has the tank valve seal for sale? Will also need a group head seal for the same machine, which i now realize is a gaggia new baby. Do you have them as well?

many thanks

szekiat


----------

